

Sites Like Twitter Absent From Free Speech Pact - seto28
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/07/technology/07rights.html

======
jadeprincess23
I always wonder that with the fast past of innovation and the emphasis on
being first to market to "win", so to speak, companies may not think of their
responsibilities in society or if they even have any responsibilities to
society. The movements in Libya and Egypt have noticeably demonstrated the
immense impact and social good that services such as twitter or facebook can
bring, yet the companies themselves are noticeably absent and are not
proactive in promoting a commitment to free speech. Is there a role for
corporate social responsibility in technology? Or is it possibly a hindrance
to progress?

